
Where's the best place to post your resume? - Sym3tri
...if you want to get a serious web developer job, and are sick of being spammed by recruiters about silly code monkey jobs (using Access and VB macros etc.)<p>Preferably a site that employers in the valley or bay area check.
======
geuis
Update your LinkedIn profile. Seriously. Don't post to Dice/Monster etc. About
2 months ago I updated mine and started sending positive reviews to coworkers
and friends and got some in return. I've been contacted by a handful of good
recruiters and several companies directly.

~~~
adsrikanth
Really? Linkedin job postings never worked for me. Craigslist is much better.
It's just my opinion though.

~~~
geuis
craigslist is of course a great place. I've gotten many jobs there over the
years. In reference to the op though, in terms of resumes I've been pleasantly
surprised at how good LinkedIn has been working out in my current search.

------
Khao
The best idea for a serious web developer is to make a great web resume.
That's what I did when I was tired of my last job and it landed me a really
awesome job. You can take a look over here : stevengilligan.me and if you
search online for "html5 resume" or "interactive resume" you will find tons of
examples. Making it in web when you're a web developer shows some of your
skills, which normal resumes (like LinkedIn and the like) doesn't do.

Edit : Of course, employers won't really "find" your resume online because
they normally search on website that are made for job hunting, so you need to
make sure to post the link to your web resume on your LinkedIn profile and
other profiles so that employers can find it.

~~~
Sym3tri
Yeah, but the problem is how to get it in front of people.

~~~
Khao
I have edited my answer for this. You need to make sure your web resume is
accessible from all of your online profiles that employers might stumble upon.
LinkedIn, Facebook, Twitter, GitHub, whatever you think employers will check
about you, make sure that the first thing they see if the url to your web
resume.

------
donnaware
I'll be damned if I know, you tell me!

